# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  يحمي الانسان من الاورام الخبيثة والقلق

## Zhrt_ALm6r

[fot1]يحمي الانسان من الاورام الخبيثة والقلق[/fot1]
 


كشفت دراسة علمية ان سجود المصلي في الصلاة يخلص الانسان من الارهاق أو التوتر 
أو الصداع الدائم أو العصبية كما انه يحمى الانسان من الاصابة بالاورام الخبيثة. 
واوضحت الدراسة التى اجراها الدكتور محمد ضياء الدين حامد أستاذ العلوم 
البيولوجية بمركز تكنولوجيا الاشعاع بمصر ان الانسان يتعرض لجرعات زائدة من 
الاشعاع ويعيش وسط مجالات كهرومغناطيسية مما يؤثر على الخلايا ويزيد من طاقته
وان السجود في الصلاة يخلص الانسان من الشحنات الزائدة التي تسبب العديد من 
الامراض.. ولفتت الدراسة الى ان الامر يتفاقم اذا زادت كمية هذه الموجات دون تفريغها
فتسبب أوراما سرطانية.. 
لذلك وجب التخلص منها خارج الجسم بعيدا عن استخدام الادوية عن طريق اتصال الانسان 
بالارض وهو ما يحدث في عملية السجود حيث تنتقل الشحنات الموجبة من جسم الانسان
الى الارض السالبة الشحنة وبالتالى تتم عملية التفريغ خاصة عند السجود على الاعضاء 
السبعة (الجبهة والانف والكفان والركبتان والقدمان). 


لكم احترامي
للفائدة

----------


## Tiem

وما ينطق عن الهوى الا وهو وحي يوحى..................صدق الله العظيم
تيم

----------


## آلجوري

سبحانك يا ربي ...
شكرا زهرتنا ... دائما مواضيعك قيمة وحلوة  :Smile:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

يسلموووو عالموضوع  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

مروركم يشرفني

----------

